# Cheap 1911s: decent budget-buys or utter crap?



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey guys. At first i was offended by seeing 1911s on the cover of EVERY magazine i buy, but the more i see of them the more i want one. They just look so sexy. I have read good things about a couple 1911s in the $400 range (Springfield, which is what i would probably go with, and High Standard). I hear they are actually very well built. So my question to you is, would a $500-or-so gun be decent enough to just have fun with? I wouldnt need it to save my life or be able to shoot a quarter out of my mother's hand from 50 yards or anything, just something relatively reliable and fun to shoot. 

Good idea or not worth it?

thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Get yourself a Springfield Mil-Spec and don't look back. Break it in with 230gr ball ammo for a couple hundred rounds. It will last a long time with very little to no trouble. Keep it cleaned and oiled and you can give it to your son some day.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Die hard 1911 owner here, The RIA's (armscor)have been getting a better and better rep. for quality and reliability. You could also try one of them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The Rock Island Armory guys always jump me for complaining about the Phillipine guns. But, I gotta say - go buy a Springfield Mil Spec. That is a great gun. Still has decent sights w/ white dots - and it has everything ya need to begin with. I woukd avoid anything cheaper, if I were U.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

So what are the prices of some of these you suggest? I dont really want to spend 2 grand, or not really even 1 grand on it, i just want the look of the 1911 and some decent reliablility, if thats possible. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

You can get a Mil Spec (1911A1) for about $500. I have shot one and form a bullseye stand point. It is decently accurate. almost as accurate as my Kimber TLE II. At 35 yds, It'll group about 4 or 5 inches. And, it'll eat anything you feed it. I even got it to feed my light target loads (700 fps 200 gr lead semi wadcutter). For the money you can't beat it!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

You can also get a S&W 1911 with lots of bells and whistles for around 700 to 750. I hear people loving their Tarus 1911's but if it's your first one stick with the springfield or S&W.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Got to agree with the others. From what you say you're looking for right now, you won't be able to beat the Springy Mil-Spec. And if you want to trick it out later, you can add anything you want. :smt033


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey guys thanks again for the input. Sounds like the Springfield Mil Spec is just what im looking for. Im new to the 1911 so I'll have to learn what all "bells and whistles" are out there later.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Most of the bells and whistles are just cosmetic. Skeletonized hammer and trigger for example. My first 1911 was a stainless mil spec i bought in 1997 for $450. I slowly had parts changed out by a local smith.

Only thing worth doing that's non cosmetic is to get some night sights or better sights for it maybe - but the stock ones aren't too bad. It's the cheaper GI models that have the sad sights. The Mil Spec ones come with somewhat decent white dot sights.


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

You have already gotten great advice about getting a Mil-Spec 1911........and then later you can add premium parts if you desire. Most well known brand names make a safe 1911 frame that you can work with. My favorite is Par-Ordinance 1911's if you are on a tight budget and want to stay under $600.

The 1911 design is a simple, straight forward, and proven semi-auto. That's why so many people will buy one and tinker by adding parts to make it look bad-*ss or parts that will improve function. A simple fact is........the 1911 is an inherently accurate weapon. The slow moving and heavy projectile is easily controlled by the shooter because of the moderate recoil of the action.

It is true about what you have said.............. it seems everyone has gotten into the act of offering some version of this old time favorite. There is a reason for that -- plain and simple, the design is a proven winner and has been for more than 60 years !! Beware !! Buying a 1911 is like eating a potato chip .......... you can never stop with eating just one :mrgreen: 



JF.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Who knows?*

With those cheapo guns you may get a good one and you may not. Years from now I doubt you would be happy you bought the ultra low end. I don't have any first hand experiance with the mil-spec, but these guys know what they are talking about. The other option is picking up a quality gun used, but if you don't have a lot of 1911 familiarity I'd say you are safer buying new than trying to evaluate the condition of a used gun or at least you have to be prepared to pay for some parts replacement on top of the purchase price if needed. 
Springfield has a great warranty, but I've heard different things about their willingness to actually correctly diagnose and fix a problem when they happen.

Anyone got any experiences to share regarding Springfield's service department?


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Well I think every one on target with the Springfield. I had a RIA Commander for 2 weeks. I could never like the recoil system I don't want to use a paper clip to field strip. yes I could have changed out recoil system.. It shot ball well hated HP here again I could have fixed. I just couldn't warm up so it went By By and another Colt joined family.
So start with the Springer and move over to Colt as you pick up more and more 1911's They sort of grow .


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Before I 'upgraded' to my Para Ordinance Covert Carry LDA, I had a wonderful little Springfield Mil Spec 3.5". Handled JHP without a bobble, and had good sights to boot. In fact, the dealer I traded it to for my Covert Carry took the Springfield for his own - carries it daily. Great gun.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey, is the Mil-Spec the one that's black with brown grips that say "U.S." on them?


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

No. That's the GI model.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh ok. Then how does the GI model stack up against the Mil-Spec? I saw a GI model at the gun store and I really like the way it looks. Is the Mil-Spec better?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hell.........just get 'em both. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

USAFgsm said:


> Oh ok. Then how does the GI model stack up against the Mil-Spec? I saw a GI model at the gun store and I really like the way it looks. Is the Mil-Spec better?


The Milspec has some added features - the frame is beveled where the mag goes in, the sights are better and the ejection port if bigger.

I like the straight up and down lines of the GI, but like the added features of the mil spec. I'd get the mil spec if I were U. If U like the white dot sights, U need not do anything to it then


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Ah thats cool. I definitely like the white dot sights. I just thought the GI looked like a badass with U.S. on the grip.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

USAFgsm said:


> Ah thats cool. I definitely like the white dot sights. I just thought the GI looked like a badass with U.S. on the grip.


Well, I like the looks of the stainless GI, I just wish it had the extra features....

Many, many people buy the GIs and then change out the grips.

Buy the mil spec and then post a request on the 1911 forum website to buy someone's GI grips. I'll bet U can get them cheap...


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

thats a good idea


----------



## crashresidue (Jan 13, 2007)

Cheers guys,
If you save up just a LITTLE more - you can get a Springer Stainless Loaded for $800 and change.
She's my first 1911A1 in .45. My wife shot her - and then told me that I'd have to buy another one 'cause "this one" was HER'S!
Warning on a "stainless" - make sure that your lube is up to snuff. Using MPro 7 oil, mine locked up after 50 rounds - gauling on the rails.
Sights? For $35 you can get a fiber optic front sight that is AMAZING! Lights up the front like a trip flare.
Can't wait, then by all means go for the mil-spec.

Gentle winds,
cr


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

crashresidue said:


> Cheers guys,
> If you save up just a LITTLE more - you can get a Springer Stainless Loaded for $800 and change.
> She's my first 1911A1 in .45. My wife shot her - and then told me that I'd have to buy another one 'cause "this one" was HER'S!


Woah dude, i dont want a GIRL'S gun!

hahaha just kidding. I'll look into that one too, but 800 is really more than i was looking to spend.
Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## easher (Nov 27, 2006)

*Taurus PT 1911 is the best bang for the buck right now*

I built my own 1911 recently for the learning experience. But if I wanted to get into a 1911 and wanted to do it low-buck, the best choice out there is the Taurus PT 1911. It is made from forged steel and has a great fit and finish. You can get one new for less than $600.00 if you look on the net.
These guns have gotten great reviews in most of the big gun mags.


----------



## Electronrider (Jan 22, 2007)

I just purchased a PT1911 on Friday, got it for 449.99 from Sportsmans warehouse. They average in price from 450-550 bucks. This is my first 1911, and I like it a lot. Looks good, and the few shots I've fired so far are all going well. ( less than 50, gonna fix that this week at the range). I was seriously considering a S&W, a Rock Island, and a Springfield, and you just can't beat the price for all the options you get on the Taurus. Yes, this is their first production 1911, but as far as I can tell, it is nice. I field stripped it from the factory ( it was dirty), and now looks great.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

This is a very helpful thread for me. My son's good friend is Special Forces and is on his way to Iraq (having already served two tours in Afghanistan.) I want to get him a 1911 in appreciation for his service when he returns, but I can't really afford to go up to a Kimber or loaded Springer. The Mil-spec sounds like a good option.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> This is a very helpful thread for me. My son's good friend is Special Forces and is on his way to Iraq (having already served two tours in Afghanistan.) I want to get him a 1911 in appreciation for his service when he returns, but I can't really afford to go up to a Kimber or loaded Springer. The Mil-spec sounds like a good option.


Yes indeed. If he wants to mess w/ it later, ya can change 1 part out at a time. Very good starter gun. In fact, its the same frame and barrel that is used in the loaded. They just have different small parts.

:smt023 :smt023 :smt023

Of course - if ya want to REALLY impress him, get him a P99  :smt083


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> This is a very helpful thread for me. My son's good friend is Special Forces and is on his way to Iraq (having already served two tours in Afghanistan.) I want to get him a 1911 in appreciation for his service when he returns, but I can't really afford to go up to a Kimber or loaded Springer. The Mil-spec sounds like a good option.


Thats awesome. You're a good man, sir. :smt1099


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I wish they took 58 year olds in service. I think that organizations that support our servicemen and veterans are the right place for my charitable contribution dollars. Operation Gratitude, Soldiers' Angels, Fisher House all are good folks helping servicemen and their families. I wish I could do more for them.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Here I am and as usual I am late to the fray. I do not know what course you should take as whatever 1911 you choose it will be the beginning of an addiction. If you do not believe me explain why I have 3 Colts, 2 Norincos, 2 Para Ordnace, 2 Springers, 1 Kimber, 1 Sistema Colt 1927, 1 Dan Wesson, and a near 1911 Balester-Molina. Of late, I am very impressed with the Springfield Mil Spec. The picture below is the Springer I put together and it is spot on. Regards, Richard


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

^Is that a picture of what a stock Mil-Spec looks like? I was about to come in here and ask someone to show me a picture of one, because I went to a gun show today and asked for a Mil-Spec and they showed me a GI or whatever it is that says "U.S" on the grip. They are not the same thing, right?


----------



## Linkinlog (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm a little late but I say go with a Rock Island 1911. Get the tactical if you can find one. I have about 400 rds through my tactical and it has been perfect. The best part is that Ivan, the US rep, frequents the m1911.org board and will bend over backwards to correct any problems. Just my .02.


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

I've owned different 1911's: a Llama (yeah...a Llama), 3 Springfields. I presently own a S&W1911 and the Taurus PT1911.
None of my Springfields ever gave me any trouble, and the loaded model is very nice. You can order the "GI" grips directly from Springfield. They were fairly cheap.


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

I feel the need to point out that the words "cheap" and "inexpensive" are not exactly synonyms.

Besides, balancing the cost of a weapon you will depend on against the value of your lire - Reminds me of the old Combat Rule for USMC -"Anything worth shooting is worth shooting twice - ammo is cheap, life is expensive".

These were not expensive -










- and they're not cheap.

One other observations - "Most expensive" is not necessarily "Best" either.

:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm the same way. Got the 1911 bug up my you know what. I''m thinking of starting out cheap and up grading as money allows which would also help me learn the gun.


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

Despite the very minor trigger issue I had with my Taurus PT1911, I recommend it as a first 1911, as well as the Rock Island Tactical 1911.
The Springfield 1911 Mil-Spec would be a very good choice, too.
'Course, if you really want to go cheap, I know a guy who's got a Llama .45ACP in superb condition for $250. I have not shot it though.


----------



## budkole (Mar 21, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> The Rock Island Armory guys always jump me for complaining about the Phillipine guns. But, I gotta say - go buy a Springfield Mil Spec. That is a great gun. Still has decent sights w/ white dots - and it has everything ya need to begin with. I woukd avoid anything cheaper, if I were U.


Im sure someone has already asked, but whats wrong with a gun made in the phillipines? chances are, you are probably using a computer that was made in taiwan, china, or japan etc......or assembles in us, put still from china. Anyways, do you also think there is something wrong with german, brazin us, made guns too.:smt082 :smt083 :watching:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> Before I 'upgraded' to my Para Ordinance Covert Carry LDA, I had a wonderful little Springfield Mil Spec 3.5". Handled JHP without a bobble, and had good sights to boot. In fact, the dealer I traded it to for my Covert Carry took the Springfield for his own - carries it daily. Great gun.


The Para covert carry LDA is going to be my next purchase. Can you tell us what you think of it and a pic would be nice.


----------

